# meCoffee problem? Silvia won't run water



## coffeemaki (Aug 23, 2017)

so i have a Silvia and a meCoffee PID.

a couple of days ago it just stopped working.

i have the power led on, but brew buttons and steam buttons don't do anything.

hot water button is working.

has someone else encountered such a problem?

send 2 emails to Jan but no answer and that's frustrating...

please advice.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Is it perhaps the older type with non-resetable fuses? These are known to die eventually. I'll post a pic of the difference.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

To check, you'll have to open the machine and look inside the PID box - slide the cover sideways.

This is a screen shot from my





 showing the difference between old and new type of fuses, sorry about the quality, it was taken with a phone. The old type, grey cylindrical fuses are circled in red, new yellow re-settable round ones in green.


----------



## coffeemaki (Aug 23, 2017)

thank you for prompt reply.

i believe it is the old type









can they be replaced or that's it?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

As far as I'm concerned, he would send a new, replacement unit without issues. He might be having vacation at the moment or just being too busy, but lately he was replying to emails eventually, as reported by other forum members. This is a one-man business so looks like you just have to wait for him to get to you.


----------



## coffeemaki (Aug 23, 2017)

i really dont know, it's been a week now and i've already sent 2 emails and no response. not even a "we received your mail" or something.

can the fuses be replaced by a electrician, how do you think?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Unfortunately I've no idea nor experience in that field, it might be possible though


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Dumb question - is this on a timeswitch?


----------



## coffeemaki (Aug 23, 2017)

oursus said:


> Dumb question - is this on a timeswitch?


sorry, didn't quite get that. what do you mean?


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ignore me - like I said, dumb question- would only have applied if brew and water off, but steam working...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

can you revert to original thermostat and wiring until he reacts?


----------



## coffeemaki (Aug 23, 2017)

STILL no reply from the vendor, my advice is - AVOID it, you got no after sale service whatsoever...


----------



## GaryG (Mar 1, 2013)

coffeechapp said:


> STILL no reply from the vendor, my advice is - AVOID it, you got no after sale service whatsoever...


I'm still waiting for him to come back to me regards to faulty box. Been 2 weeks


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechapp said:


> ...can the fuses be replaced by a electrician, how do you think?


Don't know if you've got this sorted yet but if you (or know someone who) can solder, it's relatively simple to replace a component on a pcb.

Plenty tutorials on youtube. Big Clive's channel springs to mind.


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

ashcroc said:


> Don't know if you've got this sorted yet but if you (or know someone who) can solder, it's relatively simple to replace a component on a pcb.
> 
> Plenty tutorials on youtube. Big Clive's channel springs to mind.


Having corresponded with Jan I think this is likely to be a firmware issue and so I doubt soldering new components will be successful.


----------

